# ODNR Falcon Banding



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

*PEREGRINE FALCONS TO BE BANDED THIS WEEK*

COLUMBUS, OH -Peregrine falcon banding will occur in Cleveland and Cleves this week according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

On May 4, the chicks at the Cleveland Clinic nest will be banded, followed by a May 6 banding at the Miami Fort Station near Cleves. Currently Akron, Cincinnati, Cleveland (Terminal Tower and the Cleveland Clinic), Dayton, Ironton, and Lakewood have young peregrines in the nest. Eggs are still being incubated at Canton, Cleveland (Bohn Building, I-90 Bridge, LTV Steel), Lima, and Toledo.

"Every year falcon enthusiasts across the state look forward to watching these exciting birds of prey. The leg bands provides us with very valuable information so we can keep ourselves as well as the public informed about their history, movement, and migration routes," said Dan Kramer, district three wildlife management supervisor for the ODNR Division of Wildlife.

It appears Columbus will go another year without nesting peregrines. Orrville and Victory continue to make sporadic appearances at the Rhodes Tower, but have failed to nest.

Ohio's peregrine falcon program is supported by the state income tax check-off, donations to the Wildlife Diversity and Endangered Species Fund and sales of the cardinal license plate. License plates may be purchased from local deputy registrars or by calling 1-888-PLATES3.

The nesting activities of peregrine falcons around the state can be viewed by visiting the Division's peregrine falcon page at www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/falcons/default.htm. Cameras monitoring nest sites in Columbus, Cleveland, and Dayton can be accessed through this page.


----------

